# Kaku kayaks



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone around here has any Kaku kayaks already? We just got them into our half hitch stores and I know that they are looking for pro staffers in panhandle area. These kayaks seemed to be the best bang for the buck with a lot of features on them, they track really well, very stable and have some cool color combos. Anyone have one now?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Those look really good! And they come with a rudder for $899 list price?!! The 12footer might not do me much good but if they come out with a 13 or 14footer that'd be killer!

Alex


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> Those look really good! And they come with a rudder for $899 list price?!! The 12footer might not do me much good but if they come out with a 13 or 14footer that'd be killer!
> 
> Alex


Yea for $899 you really can't beat them. They are coming out with a 14 footer with a high low seat and a flat standing deck here is there website Alex http://kakukayak.com/?product_cat=kayaks


----------

